# Mini Z fun in St. Louis County



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

HobbyTown USA will be setting up this track for Mini Z, Xmod, Micro-Ts or anything else that will fit. We plan on running on Tuesday evenings and some Saturdays if the interest is there.
Call 636-394-0177 for info.


----------

